# Nashville Season 4



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Season thread. If there is enough interest, please feel free to start weekly threads and we can let this one die.

Show picks up 1 month after last season ended. 

Deacon and his sister both lived. 

Will doesn't seem to be embracing his new life.

Juliette is totally bonkers, but the girl can sing. Loved her duet with Steven Tyler.

Scarlett and Gunnar still have zero chemistry together. They do sound good together though.

Three men and a baby, that could be fun!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think it's good that they're depicting Will as having difficulty living as "out." It seems realistic that someone like Will that fought so long and hard to stay in the closet wouldn't be able to relax and be out that easily.

I was completely not surprised that Deacon survived; I was rather surprised that his sister did as well.

*sigh* We had moody Maddie all of last season; are we going to have moody Daphne this season?

I'm really kind of tired of Layla at this point. The character at one point was written to be clever, cunning, and conniving... but then slides back into this doe-eyed "But Jeff LOVES me!!!" nonsense. Right now, I'm not seeing what purpose her character serves, other than to be generally annoying and chew up time during the episode.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I actually think Gunnar and Scarlett have great chemistry together, at least when they sing. Otherwise, the Scarlett character irritates me.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

dreadpiraterob said:


> ...otherwise, the scarlett character irritates me.


+1


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Baby Cadence didn't seem very into Mommy Juliette's singing.

Sure hope Layla dumps Jeff soon.

I do not care at all about the trials of the Conrad sisters.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I do not care at all about the trials of the Conrad sisters.


+1

I do, however, enjoy their musical numbers. Those are some sweet harmonies.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DreadPirateRob said:


> +1
> 
> I do, however, enjoy their musical numbers. Those are some sweet harmonies.


I agree, their singing is great!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not quite getting Juliette's flip flopping back and forth as they are showing it. If she was just pretending to be interested in the baby for the sake of getting photos for publicity then why take it to the level of trying to change diapers in the bathroom? That seemed honest and not fake. Kinda feels like the producers are being manipulative.

I'm also not buying that her new album is such a success - wasn't the previous storyline pre-pregnancy that the country music public was shunning her for not being conservative?

And how has Deacon's sister gone from being the queen ***** from hell to being so nice and jovial in the hospital post surgery?
The end of this episode was the same exact thing that happened at the end of last season.

I realize, tt is one big soap opera but do they really want us to forget everything that happened more than 2 episodes ago LOL?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Juliette's behavior is supposed to show a combo or postpartum depression and her complex issues that were a product of her mother's addiction. Juliette had issues before having a baby. Having the baby and PPD has sent her spinning out of control. I think she really loves Avery and Cadence, but she's got a lot of issues she needs to work out. She needs help. I don't know if this show will really tackle these issues or not? They don't seem to really get down below the surface on anything. And Juliette's issues are buried pretty deep.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree, their singing is great!


I saw them at our state fair this year...they were great and their stage banter is a lot of fun-the fact that they are sisters in real life helps a lot-you can't fake that kind of rapport!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool--I didn't know they were really sisters. This may be a soap, but it has better acting and way better music than most soaps.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I'm not quite getting Juliette's flip flopping back and forth as they are showing it. If she was just pretending to be interested in the baby for the sake of getting photos for publicity then why take it to the level of trying to change diapers in the bathroom? That seemed honest and not fake. Kinda feels like the producers are being manipulative.


I too think it was fairly honest. But Avery chased her away. She wanted to help with diaper. Avery shooed her away. Juliette is in a very precarious place, and that's the last thing she needed.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Cool--I didn't know they were really sisters. This may be a soap, but it has better acting and way better music than most soaps.


I agree! :up::up:

Yes, they are sisters-Maisy and Lennon Stella.  Not Stellie  (See what I did there?)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I too think it was fairly honest. But Avery chased her away. She wanted to help with diaper. Avery shooed her away. Juliette is in a very precarious place, and that's the last thing she needed.


Yes, but she was in way over her head. It was up the back. There was no way a novice was getting out of there without poop all over her sparkly dress.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> Yes, but she was in way over her head. It was up the back. There was no way a novice was getting out of there without poop all over her sparkly dress.


OMG, I shuddered when said made the 'up her back' comment. But so what about the fancy dress. Avery still should have let her handle it.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Taking a baby to a nighttime party was beyond stupid. And to have it scream throughout her song. Done for dramatic effect, I know, but Avery would have been way smarter to have a candlelit dinner at home and a clean, sweet smelling baby.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - the whole baby thing is getting ridiculous.

Who brings a baby to a late night party with all that noise and all those people? Frankly, the diaper changing part was the only realistic scene.

Whatever - I still LOVE this show. Soapy goodness with great music and some hot guys.

Sold!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I am so tired of prepartum and postpartum. Also do not need any more lip from the Rayna girls. And Scarlett/Gunner, enough already. All of the characters need to move on.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, I shuddered when said made the 'up her back' comment. But so what about the fancy dress. Avery still should have let her handle it.


Yes and no. I think she would have lost her **** (pun intended) if she'd gotten poop on her dress and probably would have gotten mad at the baby over it. Avery wasn't going to take that chance.

But yes, "I can't even change my baby's diaper" was what sent her running.



mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Taking a baby to a nighttime party was beyond stupid. And to have it scream throughout her song. Done for dramatic effect, I know, but Avery would have been way smarter to have a candlelit dinner at home and a clean, sweet smelling baby.


I'm sure he started out with a clean, sweet something baby. 

I figured she wanted them at the party for optics.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Also: I think she's pregnant. Chekhov's puke. The fact that she was drinking heavily was a misdirect.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Robin said:


> Yes, but she was in way over her head. It was up the back. There was no way a novice was getting out of there without poop all over her sparkly dress.


That was not the time, place or outfit to learn how to change a diaper. And an "up the back" one at that! 

I don't think Avery sees beyond Juliette's behavior in terms of how deep it is. He saw her abandon them for the party life she had before and then seemingly want to be back with them.

The comment by Avery that he and the baby would join them on tour put her over the edge again, not the diaper, IMO.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Real life and storyline really converged. 
http://m.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2015/10/04/nashville-star-hayden-panettiere-talks


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Yeah - the whole baby thing is getting ridiculous.
> 
> *Who brings a baby to a late night party with all that noise and all those people? *Frankly, the diaper changing part was the only realistic scene.
> 
> ...


People in the music business, it seems.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

How many minutes into their reconciliation before she finds the divorce papers?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm glad to see Beverly gone. I never cared for that character. As usual, I loved Scarlett's song. I just wish they had played the whole thing. She has such a unique and lovely voice. Also loved the older kid's number. 

I guess Will will end up on Rayna's label.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I'm glad to see Beverly gone. I never cared for that character.


Amen. I couldn't get used to that actress as that character. She was such a cutie in Fletch.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

No love lost here, either. The attempt to rewrite her character this season to make it a death we'd care about failed miserably.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Any chance Hayden Panettiere gets killed off on this show so she can come back over to Heroes?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Any chance Hayden Panettiere gets killed off on this show so she can come back over to Heroes?


It took me a full season to get used to her being Juliette. Every time I looked at her I thought of Heroes. I don't know if I could take another transformation.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG, no way! They did not just kill Jeff....did they?  He's going to be hanging off the side of the building and get pulled back up, right?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Na na na na...na na na na...hey hey hey...

If only he'd taken Layla with him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like the actress and they could do so much with Layla's character...but I'm not a fan of her clingy and needy and whiny crap. I'd like to see her back like she was when she first came on the show and actually gave Juliette a run for her money.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't know if it's the actress or direction/character that I don't like. She just always seems so flat.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, no way! They did not just kill Jeff....did they?  He's going to be hanging off the side of the building and get pulled back up, right?





Spoiler



Not according to next week's previews. And I really liked him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't watch the previews, and I'm not reading that spoiler!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Please let Jeff be dead!!!




Deacon buying a bar? Man... That doesn't sound like a good idea. I THINK he is over his sister's death. But still. An alcoholic running bar? Seems like trouble.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Deacon buying a bar? Man... That doesn't sound like a good idea. I THINK he is over his sister's death. But still. An alcoholic running bar? Seems like trouble.


Isn't the guy he's partnering with his sponsor?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Please let Jeff be dead!!!
> 
> Deacon buying a bar? Man... That doesn't sound like a good idea. I THINK he is over his sister's death. But still. An alcoholic running bar? Seems like trouble.


worked for Sam on Cheers.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, no way! They did not just kill Jeff....did they?  He's going to be hanging off the side of the building and get pulled back up, right?


well - this would explain his recurring role on Scream Queens...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like how they keep things on this show moving at a pretty quick pace.

I'm bummed that they really killed off Jeff. I was so hoping he'd be clinging to the side of the building and get rescued.

Juliette remembered Jeff saving her after a bit of prompting by Luke's son. And she's entering rehab. I remember reading something about Hayden going through postpartum depression IRL, so that's got to make it tough for her to portray the role. 

At the risk of turning this into a TBBT thread drift, I'm not crazy about Scarlett's haircut.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I had stacked up the episodes, but I just binge watched my way through them all, and now I'm caught up through this week's episode.

They actually found a fairly clean way to write Juliette (Hayden Panettiere) out of the show temporarily. (For those not aware, Hayden asked for time off to get help for postpartum depression, in an unusual case of synchronicity.) I don't know for sure, but I'm assuming that this is her last episode for a little while.

More and more, I'm convinced that Layla (Aubrey Peeples) needs to be written off the show. She is just such a flat actress, and the only thing the show seems to be able to do with her is make her a kicktoy, so that she can mope around looking miserable.

I wasn't a fan of Jeff. He was a walking slime stain, but at least he was more interesting than Layla has been recently. Layla should have been written out far before Jeff.

I *so* don't care about Gunnar and his f**k-buddy. Gunnar is just sad for letting it happen, and his fling is just kind of gross.

Right now, this show is all sorts of dark and depressing. In general, I don't mind that, but it's just it seems that everyone's plots are going in a very depressing direction all at the same time.

Oh, and I like Scarlett's haircut, and I like it even more after having read the reason *why* it happened: https://www.facebook.com/clarembee/...407977860518/1037820066252639/?type=3&theater (no spoilers)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Oh, and I like Scarlett's haircut, and I like it even more after having read the reason *why* it happened: https://www.facebook.com/clarembee/...407977860518/1037820066252639/?type=3&theater (no spoilers)


You beat me to this...:up::up:

I loved how they asked Juliette if she was ready to go into rehab, and she replied, "No..." but still went. Good for her!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I had seen stuff on Facebook about Clare Bowen cutting her hair. But I had thought she JUST cut it very recently. So, I was surprised to actually see it in the most current episode.


Was wondering how/when they would handle Hayden's break from the show. Maybe Juliette will emerge as a nice person. Would be good to see good Juliette again.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Oh... And I thought Juliette going along with the suicide story was because she was just being a *****. But I guess we have to believe that she really didn't actually remember it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

omg Scarlett's hair sucks. I'm glad oldest daughter wasn't in this one and would be happy if her story line just disappeared. Just the opposite of everyone here, I like Layla, she's beautiful and sings real nice. The writers just can't seem to decided who she is. (Same with Scarlett)


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I just wish they'd get back to singing more songs. And at least a full verse.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DouglasPHill said:


> omg Scarlett's hair sucks. I'm glad oldest daughter wasn't in this one and would be happy if her story line just disappeared. Just the opposite of everyone here, I like Layla, she's beautiful and sings real nice. The writers just can't seem to decided who she is. (Same with Scarlett)


Not opposite of everyone, I like Layla, too. I just hope now with Jeff gone that she'll get back to being more of the character she was when they first brought her on the show and she was giving Juliette a run for her money.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree Scarlett's hair is awful. Scarlett... Haven't you heard of Felicity?

OK I just read the Facebook post and I guess you can't argue with that, but they should have left Scarlett with a wig.

I have never cared much for Layla either but I must say the song she sang in this episode was very nice (and I usually skip most of the songs). She really has a nice voice.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, this show has fallen way down on my watch list. This episode was very disappointing with way too much teen angst. 

I liked the stuff with Avery and Will. I like Scarlett and Gunner singing together, but not much else about them together is interesting.

So are they setting it up for Markus to be the new thing that comes between Rayna and Deacon? Yawn...I just don't care.

Bummed that the only glimpses of Juliette were during Avery's song. Hope Hayden is getting better. I miss her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Too much yakking, not enough singing. Did they show even one song all the way through?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Only the final song.

Yeah, I was incredibly disappointed as well. They only showed the final song in it's entirety, they didn't get very good audio of any of the songs, and they only filmed at the first few stops on the tour. (I figured something was up when I didn't notice any cameras at the Chicago show, and no notices posted of such.) Plus, since this tour was all back in late Spring, these songs were all from last season.

Worse yet, based on the ratings, I fully expect the show to be canceled after this season, and I can't see them doing another tour.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, based on the ratings, I fully expect the show to be canceled after this season, and I can't see them doing another tour.


I can't see myself watching another episode. Same recurring soap opera theme. (Insert your own character) A is in love with B. A then breaks up with B, then they make up. Later B gets angry at A and breaks up, and so on.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

A soap opera with a recurring theme? Shocking!!!

I like the show, enjoy many of the characters, and really love a lot of the actors. I'll be sad if it gets cancelled. Not surprised, but sad.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be sad if it gets cancelled. It is a soap opera but I enjoy it. I do hate Scarlett's hair. Seems like less singing this season.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Just binged them all over the last week and got all caught up. I enjoyed this season even though nothing much new is happening. Some random thoughts:

Actually, I kinda enjoyed Luke building up his empire only to have it all crashing down. Loved the part where his son said something like "then it looks like you lost it all" and then closed the door in his face. 

Who didn't see the old country guy who's against gays actually being gay? 

I laughed a lot at the part when Will's (now ex) found out that Will and Gunnar had "kissed"  So funny!

If the concerts are making ABC money, perhaps we will keep having shows as long as it's getting mediocre ratings. Just like Dancing With the Stars tours make money. The music downloads and concert tours are also worth something to ABC.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't realize they were doing tours until now, but that's a good point. I love the show, so anything that keeps it going is good. 

I've never heard of any of these people as singers before this show. Have they done albums before? I think they're all pretty good. :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I've never heard of any of these people as singers before this show. Have they done albums before? I think they're all pretty good. :up:


A handful of the actors were somewhat well known prior to the show, but none as country recording artists:

Connie Britton was well known for her prior role on "Friday Night Lights."
Charles "Chip" Esten was a regular on the Drew Carey era "Whose Line is it Anyway."
Hayden Panettiere was well known as the cheerleader Claire Bennett on "Heroes." (She did record a fairly low selling pop album prior to the show.)
Jonathan Jackson was best known as "Lucky" on General Hospital. (He was and remains a member of an alt-rock band, "Enation.")
Will Chase was a Broadway star, probably best known for his role as the final "Roger" in the Broadway run of the musical "Rent." He also had a role in the first season of NBC's "Smash."

Other than that, the rest of the cast weren't well known at all prior to the show.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> A handful of the actors were somewhat well known prior to the show, but none as country recording artists:
> 
> Connie Britton was well known for her prior role on "Friday Night Lights."
> Charles "Chip" Esten was a regular on the Drew Carey era "Whose Line is it Anyway."
> ...


Chris Carmack played Luke in the first season of "The O.C." He was the one who uttered the famous line, "Welcome to the O.C., *****!"


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I recognized a lot of them as actors, but was surprised at how well they could sing. I do remember Lucky singing on General Hospital back in the day.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm really surprised they moved forward with the Maddie storyline. I thought it was going to be a one-and-done thing with her deciding to go back to mom right before court or something. Now we're to to the point she is moving to New York. Though I bet she'll change her mind and then be "forced" to move to NY due to the contract she signed, and Reyna will try to get her out of it. 

Or maybe the season will end and we'll just never find out what happens....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am preparing myself for some big cliffhanger we will never know the answer to...

I said it elsewhere - I hope Cash and her Daddy get what's coming to them...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe they filmed 2 endings just in case...?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I'm really surprised they moved forward with the Maddie storyline. I thought it was going to be a one-and-done thing with her deciding to go back to mom right before court or something. Now we're to to the point she is moving to New York. Though I bet she'll change her mind and then be "forced" to move to NY due to the contract she signed, and Reyna will try to get her out of it.
> 
> Or maybe the season will end and we'll just never find out what happens....


..or maybe she get strung out on something while roaming the streets of NYC.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I'm really surprised they moved forward with the Maddie storyline. I thought it was going to be a one-and-done thing with her deciding to go back to mom right before court or something. Now we're to to the point she is moving to New York. Though I bet she'll change her mind and then be "forced" to move to NY due to the contract she signed, and Reyna will try to get her out of it.
> 
> Or maybe the season will end and we'll just never find out what happens....


You never know...


> A day after ABC canceled the show after four seasons, "Nashville" co-producer Lionsgate said Friday that it is shopping the show to other networks and digital services.
> 
> "#Nashies we are working hard to find a new home for your favorite show! Thank you for your support & keep tweeting #BringBackNashville," Lionsgate tweeted Friday.
> 
> Industry outlets including Entertainment Weekly have speculated that the show could find a new home on a streaming service such as Hulu, which counts "Nashville" as one of its most-watched programs. CMT also is pointed to as a probable option, as the cable network is now in the scripted original content game with upcoming shows "Still the King" and "Million Dollar Quartet."


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have been so tired of the Maddie story from the get go. Have her get mugged and killed in NY. (No disrespect meant for you NYers)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I'm really surprised they moved forward with the Maddie storyline. I thought it was going to be a one-and-done thing with her deciding to go back to mom right before court or something. Now we're to to the point she is moving to New York. Though I bet she'll change her mind and then be "forced" to move to NY due to the contract she signed, and Reyna will try to get her out of it.


I've been telling my wife that Maddie will come back before moving, but it will be due to Cash saying/doing something that makes it very clear she didn't have Maddie's best interests at heart. She'll kick Cash to the curb and go home.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I am preparing myself for some big cliffhanger we will never know the answer to...


well. i was right about that. that _was_ the last episode right?
(i suspect it will come back somewhere)...
interesting that is pretty much felt like a series finale until that last 30 second cliffhanger...

oh no, we will never know what happened to



Spoiler



Juliette's plane. Did it crash? OMG!!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Lionsgate TV has been clear that they are going to bring the show back if possible. They've been tweeting...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't really care about the cliffhanger. I'm pretty happy with the rest of the episode and I feel like everything got resolved. If the show comes back, I'll watch it. But I won't lose any sleep wondering what happens.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Dude.. What the hell.

It seemed all "wrapped up"



Spoiler



But then they end it with Juliette in a presumed plane crash?


WTF!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I heard they filmed two endings...one with juliette and avery meeting on the runway and the other one...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If that is the case, sounds like they must just be finishing up the final details and know they're coming back. But honestly things got wrapped up pretty well.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Satchel said:


> I heard they filmed two endings...one with juliette and avery meeting on the runway and the other one...


They can continue from either one

Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't really care about the cliffhanger. I'm pretty happy with the rest of the episode and I feel like everything got resolved. If the show comes back, I'll watch it. But I won't lose any sleep wondering what happens.


Totally agree. Happy with how they wrapped things up with Maddie (especially Deacon NOT decking the guy) and I'll lose no sleep over the missing plane.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Dude.. What the hell.
> 
> It seemed all "wrapped up"
> 
> ...


Technically speaking,



Spoiler



they "lost contact" with the plane. I am thinking they used this plot line in the event Hayden Panetierre wants off the show.....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - except for the "cliffhanger", I was pretty satisfied.

I do hope it comes back for more!!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

CMT is in talks to renew Nashville for a season 5.

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/07/nashville-cmt


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Even if it's not renewed, they should still come up with some money for an episode or two to wrap things up. That would help the long-term viability for the streaming side. I know I'm reluctant to watch a series on streaming if I know it ends without a conclusion.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> CMT is in talks to renew Nashville for a season 5.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/07/nashville-cmt


Hmm. If that happens, I may have to switch my streaming sub from Sling Television to Playstation Vue.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

It's official

Season 5 pick up from CMT with the episodes airing on Hulu the day after CMT

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2016/06/10/nashville-officially-moving-to-cmt-with-season-5-pickup/

oh thank God we will find out what happened to the plane!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> It's official
> 
> Season 5 pick up from CMT with the episodes airing on Hulu the day after CMT
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Now just a matter of how many of the cast members can they afford to keep on? Mainly Rayna and Juliette.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> Now just a matter of how many of the cast members can they afford to keep on? Mainly Rayna and Juliette.


THAT is a good question.
Wasn't this show kindof conceived by Connie Britton? So I would doubt she's not attached. I guess Hayden Panettiere is a different story but the show could easily survive without her... And based on the cliffhanger, they sure have an easy way to get rid of Juliette Barnes.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> Now just a matter of how many of the cast members can they afford to keep on? Mainly Rayna and Juliette.


All local media reporting everyone stays.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If indeed everyone comes back, I would bet it's going to look a lot like season 8 of Scrubs, in which they gave everyone (including lead actor Zach Braff) three episodes off. 

On Nashville, as on Scrubs, I'd bet the most that anyone (even leads like Connie, Chip, or Hayden) is given is an 18 episode contract (or less). Given the size of the Nashville cast, I think they can get away with it, but it will require careful planning of plot arcs around cast availability, and to make it not as obvious that certain characters mysteriously disappear for long stretches of time.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

The producers said everyone is under contract, which made it easier to sell...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

A 5 year contract is typical for a series, no?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Satchel said:


> The producers said everyone is under contract, which made it easier to sell...


Everyone may have been under contract, but that doesn't mean the show can't _release_ some people from contract...

casting spoilers to follow....



Spoiler



Will Chase (Luke) and Aubrey Peeples (Layla) will not be returning for next season, TV Line reports.

http://tvline.com/2016/06/22/nashville-season-5-will-chase-leaving-luke-cast/

Not a big loss on either one, IMO, in terms of their impact on the show's story line. And personally, I never really liked Aubrey Peebles' acting on the show in the least.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...



Spoiler



I suspect Will Chase has other fish to fry - I don't think Layla's leaving will mean much although, I would have liked to see her called out more than she was in the season finale for her back-stabbing manipulations...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Spoiler



But she had the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Spoiler



Won't miss Layla Grant at all. But I liked the way they made Luke into a ally of Will's. That was great. I'll miss that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Won't miss Layla Grant at all. But I liked the way they made Luke into a ally of Will's. That was great. I'll miss that.


Agree.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I started a Season 5 thread so we can discuss w/out spoiler tags.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10918018#post10918018


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I started a Season 5 thread so we can discuss w/out spoiler tags.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10918018#post10918018


Season 5 hasn't aired, so it's still all spoilers, right? (That's how people generally view casting information.)


----------

